

Hitchhiker's Guide to Clojure - gigasquid
http://gigasquidsoftware.com/blog/2014/02/01/hitchhikers-guide-to-clojure/

======
gvand
And if you are interested, after this i'd recommend:

[http://www.braveclojure.com/](http://www.braveclojure.com/)

[http://clojurekoans.com/](http://clojurekoans.com/)

[http://www.4clojure.com/](http://www.4clojure.com/)

~~~
davidddavidson
More Clojure tutorials:

[http://java.ociweb.com/mark/clojure/article.html](http://java.ociweb.com/mark/clojure/article.html)

[http://www.lisperati.com/clojure-
spels/casting.html](http://www.lisperati.com/clojure-spels/casting.html)

------
geofflane
Great adaptation of Hitchhiker's Guide! I hope you do a whole series of them.
I'll get you started on one of them: "A repl, it says, is about the most
massively useful thing an interstellar Clojure hitchhiker can have.." :)

------
elwell
will read more if continued.

